
Preliminary Results Show: Solar Panels Are Underwhelming - ant6n
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/09/solar-panels-replaced-tarmac-on-a-motorway-here-are-the-results/
======
ColinWright
Specifically, when used as/on roads.

